

UK news.yc'ers - join us in building something big in the UK - kieranoneill

Hey UK news.yc'ers! This is Kieran, you may have met me at Songkick's recent news.yc meetup. For those who did, hi!, for those who didn't, nice to meet you!<p>We all know the UK scene is seriously lacking - not enough founders, not enough investors, not enough ambition...<p>I wanted to post and let you guys know that we're building something big here in the UK, and are looking for a fellow ambitious, smart hacker to join us. We're going to redefine the social experience for PC/console gamers, and have tons of gamers itching to use the service already. We're fully funded (backed by some of the best investors in the world), and you'll get some nice goodies like Herman Miller Aeron, new computer, snazzy dual monitors and free drinks/fruit when you join. We want someone who has a thirst for learning new things, gets stuff done fast, and has a passion for making the Internet a better place.<p>We're using Python, Django, jQuery and Debian OS, believe action speaks louder than words, don't accept cant-do attitudes, and believe time spent not doing something you love is time wasted. If you feel you want to be part of this, drop me an email on thelemon@gmail.com and we'll chat<p>We can change the ecosystem for the better by getting more people out of boring big corporates, and into startups, where they have real change to change the world.  We'll never get there if we don't do something about it now!<p>Thanks for your time :)<p>Cheers,<p>Kieran<p>P.S. Formal job ad here if you want to see: http://www.krop.com/jobs/y9g2x/
======
sharpshoot
Hey as someone who knows kieran well (i'm a current YC'er), he's one of the
most ambitious, talented and well connected young entrepreneurs I know. This
company is going to be huge - i can state that having shared an office with
these guys and despite him not putting it above he's actually started (and
sold) successful gaming companies before. You'll have fun and play a lot of
Guitar Hero - this one's for real!

------
edu
Sounds promising :)

But why limit yourselves to UK people? Why don't you target for developers
across all europe? I think that most of educated programmers on the continent
can defend ourselves in the language of Shakespeare!

I don't imagine a SF based startup only hiring Californians!

BTW, good luck!

~~~
kieranoneill
Very true! We'd be interested in talking to anyone from within the EU.

~~~
plinkplonk
if Europe, why not Asia? ;-) ok I am just indulging in wishful thinking here,
so don't mind me :-)

"We all know the UK scene is seriously lacking - not enough founders, not
enough investors, not enough ambition..."

heh you should come to Bangalore! Plenty of outsourcing/ body shopping. No
interesting work. Plenty of frustrated talented people though. Someone who
figures out how to tap them (as team _members_ not (cheap) "consultants") is
going to get seriously rich.

". We're going to redefine the social experience for PC/console gamers, and
have tons of gamers itching to use the service already. We're fully funded
(backed by some of the best investors in the world), and you'll get some nice
goodies like Herman Miller Aeron, new computer, snazzy dual monitors and free
drinks/fruit when you join. We want someone who has a thirst for learning new
things, gets stuff done fast, and has a passion for making the Internet a
better place."

I am so insanely jealous!

Good Luck folks!

~~~
petesmithy
How would companies in Europe go about finding new team members from Asia?
What would you recommend?

~~~
plinkplonk
You need to know _someone_ in Asia (obviously). Ideally you've worked with
them before, but if you got a contact in some other fashion, obviously you
need to interview /talk to them, look at their code (I strongly suggest this),
read their blogs etc, just the same as you would if you were hiring them for
your startup in the USA/Europe.

If anyone is looking for good developers (no PHP folks, but say, RoR, Django,
Java, C++ etc) in Bangalore, write to me. (No you don't have to pay me. I am a
developer not a head hunter ).

~~~
curi
If if you were a headhunter they'd have to pay you 20%. But as a developer,
they'll have to pay you 100% of your salary. ;p

------
PJCrosier
Great stuff, good to see some action in the UK and that it's to do with
Django. I was going to suggest posting on djangogigs.com but I think you've
beaten me too it :D

------
JohnN
good luck with your search kieran.

